# N.C.?



## Myself

What exactly is a support group? Anyway anyone in Western North Carolina or anywhere in N.C.?


----------



## strangedolll

I haven't been to any support groups, but I live in Asheville. and I am interested in meeting people, in that terrified but almost willing sort of way.

-Jessica


----------



## americanguy

Hi there, I live in Greenville, SC about an hr from Asheville, NC I would be willing to attend a support group or try to get one started myself


----------



## strangedolll

I leave tomorrow (flying out of Greenville actually), going to Maine for a few weeks. I should be back around the beginning of January and would like to get together. my friend Julia (I think she posted here as Juliet22 or something like that) might be back in Asheville than as well.... and she's usually interested in meeting other people with SA. 

so yes, lets make this really happen. I need people, in the flesh. Most of my "social interaction" are through this light box. that gets old.


----------



## Myself

Hmm, I live about 45min from Asheville, in Cherokee. How old are you guys?


----------



## strangedolll

my name is Jessica. I'm 24. I live with my boyfriend (who is 33) and my cat (who is 2). I like to bake cookies and glue things together. 

how's that for an awkward introduction?


----------



## americanguy

Hey there, Im 25 going to be 26 in February. I would love to get a support group started or atleast have a gatethering..You guys up for it?


----------



## Myself

Hey, im 18 years old and yeah it would be good to start a support group. Where would we meet though? Maybe we could get on MSN or Yahoo if you have it, and chat about what we're going to do?


----------



## americanguy

Hey Im off wed and thursdays from my job..I could meet those days or maybe ask off for a sat or something..there are some people in GA that want to meet up also..Im not sure where there could be a neatural site. Greenville, SC is 2 hrs from Atlanta an hr and half from Charlotte. We could meet here or in one of those 2 cities or in Asheville. Either way you look at it there is going to be some driving involved for some people. Do you guys want to try to get something started in say February?


----------



## Guest

Hi from Lenoir, NC.


----------



## connestee

*Western NC*

Hi. Any development on a group in western NC? I'm about an hour from both Asheville and Greenville, SC.


----------



## bs3488

*Greenville*

Hey everyone, I just moved to Greenville, SC. I am interested in a support group.


----------



## iwanttobesocial

hey i live in asheville and i'd really like to join a support group


----------



## nickpe97

Fayetteville, NC


----------



## Equisgurl

charlotte here.


----------



## nadine36

Hello everyone. Did you guys ever form a support group in Western NC? I live in Lake Lure.


----------



## Caspa

I live in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## Drew

There's a Raleigh meetup group:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/303.html


----------



## cprocker

I'm in Asheville, too and I'd love to get a group together. It would be nice to find others who understand this situation.


----------



## nadine36

I'm so glad to hear some responses tonight. I'm new to this site and not sure how most of the support groups operate. I was hoping to start something that involved cognitive behavioral therapy and not just meeting to talk about our feelings about the problem, but actually facing our fears gradually. I've tried to attend toastmasters for years but it is too overwhelming. I've attended different groups and always end up quitting. Even though they say they are very supportive it's difficult to get up and barely be able to speak alongside very established speakers. Let me know what you're looking to get out of the meetings and we'll start one. I cannot live like this anymore.


----------



## SliverWizard

I'm here in Fayetteville


----------



## demonicspectrum

and i'm in greensboro


----------



## scaredtolive

There's an SA meetup group in Raleigh. There used to be two in Raleigh. They meet when I have to work though. They seem like nice people.


----------



## mkp1974

Roxboro NC here


----------



## Ecushygirl

Greenville NC here


----------



## TheUnwelcome

I live in Havelock NC


----------



## GSH

Hickory here


----------



## dlennr

I'm in Reidsville. Wish there were a group closer to me; Raleigh is 2 hours away.


----------



## Kelly065

Im from Asheville. I would love to meet people who can understand me and my anxiety.


----------



## iwanttobesocial

I live in Asheville and I'd be happy to meet with some other anxiety sufferers.


----------



## spartan1

I am moving to Asheville this week. Does anybody know of any apartment communities that have dog parks?

The funny thing about starting a SA group is that we all suffer from SA and you can't have SA to start a social group. Kind of ironic isn't it? But, if anyone out there wants to start a SA meet up let me know. I will work with you and I'm sure we can set up something. We just have to suck up our SA for the good of all who have SA. That last sentence probably sounded corny I know.


----------



## joldges

Also in Fayetteville. Willing to meet up with anybody.


----------



## Jess726

I live in Lincoln County.


----------



## ConeKiller

Charlotte here


----------

